# The Mother Link Is Not Working for Me Today



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2006)

I hate to keep complaining, but today whenever I tried to click on plain ole Discuss Cooking to get the full menu of forums, all I get is "this page cannot be displayed."

Have had to sneak in some other way, usually using the Jump tool at the bottom of the screen.

Is there maintenance going on that I'm not aware of, or is it just my computer again?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too Mudbug, I can get the portal but not the forum listing page.
HELP!!!!!

kadesma


----------



## GB (Apr 23, 2006)

I have been having intermittent problems today too. It is not your computer Mud . I am sure we will be working back to normal soon.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too! At first I couldn't get in at all. I would get the same, page cannot be displayed. 2 times, I got, "This site is having technical difficulties"
Abour 8 times, I would reply and hit the button and it would run and run like it was trying to post and then come up with the refresh page. Maybe there is a kink from the upgrade the other day. ARGH!! I go crazy when I can't get here people!! I'm waiting for the guys holding the white jacket to come in one day!!


----------



## amber (Apr 23, 2006)

I havent had any problems here.


----------



## corazon (Apr 23, 2006)

we need a back up dc


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 24, 2006)

Mudbug - I had that pretty much all day yesterday too, but not today thankfully.

Probably just another brain short in the modern technology network - lol!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 24, 2006)

Mudbug, I had some problems yesterday too - but today is fine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 24, 2006)

IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN!!!!  I can only get onto the site if I come in thru a "back door" - i.e. an e-mail to me re: a thread I've posted on.  Otherwise I keep getting that stupid "this page is unavailable".  What the heck is going on here??

One would think that if I have to be subjected to TLC & other advertising popups constantly (& I hope these companies realize that just because of the popups I will NEVER buy from them), I should at least be able to access the site.

So annoying.


----------



## Alix (Apr 24, 2006)

It happened to me this morning too, but it seems OK now.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 24, 2006)

Knocked me back out a while ago, but I persevered, and fought my way back in.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I think I'll be giving this site a rest for awhile. It's become too darn irritating. I just tried posting a long post with a recipe, & when I hit submit I  got that idiotic "this page not available" page & my post is not there.

Admins - please let us know - somehow - when you've managed to work this out.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 24, 2006)

That's the way, Mudbug.............go get em.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 24, 2006)

seester, where did you find that graphic of me "disciplining" buckytom???


----------



## wasabi (Apr 24, 2006)

Didn't we all give Bucky a whack at one time or other? He's always teasing us.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 24, 2006)

yes, and we should continue - so he knows who's boss around here.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 24, 2006)

Seester, his ears must be ringing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 24, 2006)

Same for me but it's back today.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 24, 2006)

I hope the Admins ears are ringing, because I still can't get in except via a back door, & my posts either repeat back 3 times to me or don't post at all.  Since I'm a techno-idiot, had a friend check out my computer & he said the problem is at this site, not at my computer.  Small compensation.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello Mother Ship??  Anyone working on this??


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 26, 2006)

I still can only access this site via the "back door" of going thru an e-mail notice that someone has responded to a thread I've posted to.  Trying to access directly just gets me that stupid "page is unavailable" page.

Am I the only one here this is happening to?


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2006)

Breezy you might want to try cleaning your internet cache and cookies. That often helps a lot of these problems.


----------

